# My bird is pooping so much??



## syrinx107ify (Jun 24, 2017)

I've had my female cockatiel for almost a year now and she's around 4 years old. She's been pooping every 2 minutes or so but they're fairly normal. A bit on the watery side but other than that they're fine. I'm very worried but I don't know if I'm just overreacting. She's molting right now too so I don't know if that had anything to do with it.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If they're normal I wouldn't worry too much about them.


----------



## AutumnElf (May 2, 2017)

My girl pooped more frequently than my boy (every 5-10 mins as opposed to his 15mins) Make sure they are getting varied foods. As long as her poo looks normal, she'll be okay. Wait till she has a mate and they are having eggs/babies. She saves up her poo and then it's a big stanky grape sized poo! Scary! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*bird is pooping so much...*

Does she drink a lot of water? If you see her drinking a lot, you should get her checked by a vet. Birds can become diabetic. I hope she's okay. If she's drinking normally, it may be that she just naturally pops a lot.


----------



## syrinx107ify (Jun 24, 2017)

Janalee said:


> Does she drink a lot of water? If you see her drinking a lot, you should get her checked by a vet. Birds can become diabetic. I hope she's okay. If she's drinking normally, it may be that she just naturally pops a lot.


She eats and drinks a lot tbh 😂 but I had her with me again and she was pooping more normally only every 10 minutes or so, so hopefully it's passed

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*pooping a lot*

Good to hear! I didn't want to scare you; just thought it was something you might want to consider. But it sounds like she's back to normal. Great!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Molting takes a toll on them so a little watery poop is normal during this time. Her poops should return to normal after her molt if nothing else is wrong.


----------

